# αξιοποίηση



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2011)

Λέξη της επικαιρότητας. Πώς θα λέγαμε στα αγγλικά π.χ. «αξιοποίηση της δημόσιας περιουσίας»; Σκέφτηκα exploitation, αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι αυτό, γιατί αυτό συνυποδηλώνει εκμετάλλευση από το ίδιο το κράτος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

Για *ιδιωτικοποιήσεις - αξιοποιήσεις* είχα προτείνει στο ProZ.com
privatization and *exploitation / development* of public property
Explanation:
The latter term actually means turning public property to advantage, making the best of it.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 29, 2011)

Δεν είχε προκύψει ένα θέμα με τον όρο αυτό; Απ' ό,τι άκουσα, ο Παπακωνσταντίνου έλεγε "αξιοποίηση" όταν μετέφραζε τις συστάσεις της τρόικας που μιλούσαν για "divesting" (απέκδυση; αποεπένδυση; πώς το λένε οι γνωρίζοντες τα οικονομικά; ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

Σωστός! Divestment of public assets.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2011)

Το _exploitation _δεν μπορεί να είναι και κακέμφατο, ιδίως σε θέματα δημόσιας περιουσίας; Π.χ. "of poor countries" ή "of nations";


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

Όπως ακριβώς και η εκμετάλλευση. Εξαρτάται από το τι εκμεταλλεύεσαι / exploit.


----------



## cougr (Jun 29, 2011)

@ doctor 

re: Το exploitation δεν μπορεί να είναι και κακέμφατο;.........(Λόγω απροσεξίας πάτησα το Reply αντί του Reply With Quote)

Σωστός, αν και η λέξη έχει τουλάχιστον δύο διακριτές σημασίες (από τις οποίες μόνο μια είναι κακέμφατη), για την αποφυγή οποιασδήποτε παρανόησης ή σύγχυσης, νομίζω ότι καλύτερη είναι η δεύτερη απόδοση του nickel (το _development_). 

Θα μπορούσε επίσης να αποδοθεί ως _utilization (of state assets)_


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Δεν είχε προκύψει ένα θέμα με τον όρο αυτό; Απ' ό,τι άκουσα, ο Παπακωνσταντίνου έλεγε "αξιοποίηση" όταν μετέφραζε τις συστάσεις της τρόικας που μιλούσαν για "divesting" (απέκδυση; αποεπένδυση; πώς το λένε οι γνωρίζοντες τα οικονομικά; ).


 
Ακριβώς, το συζητήσαμε εδώ.


----------

